# Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?



## Bodensee89 (19. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Ich hätte gerne gewusst mit welchen Bohrwerkzeugen man am besten in GFK bohrt bzw. wie da eure Erfahrungen aussehen ? 

Es geht bei mir um ein etwa 22mm Loch deutlich oberhalb der Wasserlinie. 

Im restlichen Internet liest man häufigsten folgende: 

-Bohrkrone 

-Forstnerbohrer

-Stufenbohrer


Einfach ausprobieren möchte Ich bei einem nagelneuen Boot eher nicht. 


Danke & Gruß

Flo


----------



## Mutzenbacher (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Es gibt so Bohrkronen mit denen man die Ultraschallsensoren in der Stoßstange vom Auto versenkt. Die fräsen quasi den rand des Loches sauber raus. Den Duchmesser weiß ich leider nicht, müsste es aber in verschiedenen geben.


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Also ich habe an meiner GFK Livewell mit sowas:

http://www.amazon.de/Br%C3%BCder-Mannesmann-M44100-Bimetall-Lochs%C3%A4gensatz-8-tlg/dp/B000K2PFDA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_60_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41y5YRvxgEL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0ZNYV562RQP1NVECE6EW

und sowas hier:

http://www.amazon.de/Wolfcraft-2160000-Lochs%C3%A4ge-7-teilig/dp/B0001P195Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_60_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51fFptBRxpL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0ZNYV562RQP1NVECE6EW

gearbeitet, hat beides top funktioniert!


----------



## mlkzander (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

ich habe metallbohrer, holzbohrer, fräser, forstner und billige bohrkronen 
sowie einen stufenbohrer schon probiert, das funzt alles super


----------



## Dieter02 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

du musst beim bohren aufpassen das kurz bevor das Loch durch ist dein Gelcoat nicht ausbricht.
Du kannst mit einem normale Bohrer das Loch bohren, aber am besten vorher mal in einen Stein bohren damit der Bohrer nicht ganz so scharf ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cormoraner (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Lochsägen funktionieren wunderbar. Wirklich scharfe Metallbohrer arbeiten sich aber auch super durch, wichtig ist das du nicht zu groß auf einmal bohrst.

Besser vorbohren und stufenweise aufbohren, beachte die verminderte Drehzahl beim Aufbohren.


----------



## Pike15 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Mit dem Metallbohrer , erst vorbohren(10mm) anschließend den gewünschten Durchmesser.
Wenig Vorschub und auch keine sehr Hohe Drehzahl.
Gruß


----------



## Bodensee89 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Das hört sich doch gut an. 

Danke schonmal. 



Was bietet sich zur anschließenden Versiegelung der gebohrten Flächen an ?


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Ich würde so einen nehmen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hochleistung...357995?hash=item2ca60be36b:g:uj4AAOSw0vBUc2Bo


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Am besten wäre wohl Gelcoat, wobei einfach zukleben mit Marinekleber bestimmt auch geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Sinnvoll ist es zudem dort wo man bohren möchte zunächst ein Klebeband anzubringen. Das hilft gereade bei dem Lochkreissägen Macken am gfk zu vermeiden. Zudem reduziert es das laufen des Bohrers beim Ansetzen.


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Bei Gelcoat härtet die Oberfläche aber nicht aus und bleibt klebrig, sofern man nicht selbst Paraffin beimengt. Das würde ich unterlassen.

TopCoat ist hier besser und härtet schön aus!

Habe eventuell was für dich, und das sehr günstig. Bei Interesse PN



> Verkaufe 1Kg transparenten TopCoat in top Qualität aus der Industrie (Bootsbau). Die passende Menge MEKP Härter ist dabei.
> Die Dose ist genau 3 Wochen alt und es wurden genau 75g Gemisch entnommen.
> 
> 100g Thixotrophiemittel zum Verdicken und 100g gelbe Farbpaste gehört zum Angebot.
> ...





> Verkaufe echten Kunstharzlack (den es nicht mehr im Baumarkt zu kaufen  gibt), cirka 3 Wochen alt. Jeder Dose wurden maximal 50ml entnommen.
> 
> Kein Billig Schrott - Firma Wilckens!
> 
> ...


----------



## shafty262 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Jede Wilkens Farbe die ich bis heute ausprobiert habe egal ob Heizungslack, Fliesenlack und einfacher Buntlack bleicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren aus. Weiss wird dann mal einfach zu Gelb. Ich hoffe du hast nicht ne große Menge verwendet um etwas wichtiges zu lackieren.


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welcher Bohrer für GFK ?*

Hallo zusammen, 


Ich melde Vollzug. Hat gut geklappt. 

Die Aufgabe bestand darin, insgesamt 6 Löcher für 2 zusätzliche Persenningbügel-Halter zu bohren. 






































An der Unterseite minimalste Abplatzungen des Gelcoates aber da dass Unsichtbar ist und sowieso versiegelt wird stört das nicht weiter. 


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

